# Which rechargeable AA batteries for Speedlights?



## Zeidora (Jan 31, 2017)

I have to replace my rechargeables for my MT24EX and my 580. I am looking for quick recycle time. Eneloop Pro or XX (2550 mAh) get good reviews. EBL 2800 mAh may be an option but are said to be thicker so a tight fit in some electronics. Anybody try those on Canon speedlights? Any other options?

I do have one of those fancy analyzer chargers (Powerex MH-C9000 WizardOne Charger-Analyzer).


----------



## tpatana (Jan 31, 2017)

Any Eneloop will do.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 31, 2017)

Try Eneloop or Eneloop, otherwise Eneloop.
Since I got those I never bought any other brand.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 31, 2017)

I use both Eneloop and Energizer AA rechargeables. Both work fine.


----------



## gjones5252 (Jan 31, 2017)

I used to buy brand name ones. I have since switched to the amazon brand. They are around 2300-2500mAh. 
I purchase about 30 and they are all still working great after approx 1 year.


----------



## MusoD (Jan 31, 2017)

I have Eneloops, Duracell rechargeable and the black Amazon batteries. The Eneloops and Duracell are both equally good and reliable, the Amazon batteries don't last as well or have the same recycle time, but they work fine in my Yongnuo triggers.


----------



## CSD (Jan 31, 2017)

Most of my batteries are now Eneloop Pro's over Eneloop, not much different but the Pro's get less hot from high demand usage and also feature a bit more power over the standard batteries from memory.


----------



## Alex_M (Jan 31, 2017)

this and also they are slow discharge batteries meaning you do not need to recharge them every month to keep the charge topped up.I used Eneloops Pro until I found out that IKEA LADDA 2450 mAh (white) rechargable batteries are in fact rebranded Eneloops Pro and available from your local IKEA store at half the cost of the Eneloops Pro. ( actually, at 1/6 of the cost. $6.00 vs 36.00 for pack of 4 Eneloops Pro)

http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/70303876/

some folks tested these IKEA batteries and found that their chemistry, cells, charge and discharge curve is identical to Eneloops Pro. I am not supprised...

http://www.provideocoalition.com/ikea-batteries-eneloops-disguise/

I own 40 of them in total. Very happy so far. 



CSD said:


> Most of my batteries are now Eneloop Pro's over Eneloop, not much different but the Pro's get less hot from high demand usage and also feature a bit more power over the standard batteries from memory.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Try Eneloop or Eneloop, otherwise Eneloop.



No, don't get any of those. Get Eneloop.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 31, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Try Eneloop or Eneloop, otherwise Eneloop.
> ...


  ;D


----------



## TheDrift- (Jan 31, 2017)

Wait...What? There are people out there not using Eneloops?


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 31, 2017)

Fujitsu AA 2550mAh High Capacity.
Fujitsu is the one that makes the good quality Eneloops in Japan.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817109007&Tpk=N82E16817109007


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the laughs guys,-I mean "Eneloops" . (i.e. Pro) ;D


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2017)

tpatana said:


> Any Eneloop will do.



+1


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies, which seem to have a certain refrain, or should I say loop?


----------



## meli (Jan 31, 2017)

Eneloops over Ene Pros. Despite the larger capacity i find the flash recharge times of pros to be slightly slower.


----------



## geekpower (Jan 31, 2017)

the pros also can't be recharged as many times :-\


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 31, 2017)

Ene Pros worked much better than Apple units for me w/ Canon 600 EX-RTs.


----------



## BionicTim (Feb 1, 2017)

I would go for the Eneloop Pro and get a decent charger for them, like the Youshiko Intellegent Charger YC4000. It will charge, discharge up to four cells individually and collectively, with many settings.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 1, 2017)

Enloops XXX


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Enloops XXX



Only for specific style of shoots.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 1, 2017)

CSD said:


> Most of my batteries are now Eneloop Pro's over Eneloop, not much different but the Pro's get less hot from high demand usage and also feature a bit more power over the standard batteries from memory.



I haven't tried the more powerful ones because they are enought larger that they literally will not fit in many electronic items that were designed for a standard battery dimension. I have plenty of the standard eneloops, I love them. I have so many that I purchased a expensive charger which measures capacity so I could toss any which were losing capacity. Surprisingly, even 6 or 7 year old ones still take a full charge. Other rechargables I had took half a charge or less after a year or two.

I'm glad to hear they fit in the Canon flash.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 1, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ...
> Surprisingly, even 6 or 7 year old ones still take a full charge. Other rechargables I had took half a charge or less after a year or two.


Yes! I can confirm that, too.

The (standard) Eneloops in the beginning had the exactly same charging current and the same capacity, meaning their internal chemistry is so close to each other (having low tolerances) that internal resistance and therefore the charging current are so similar. 
Even after two or more years the currents are differing by just a few milli Amps. That's fascinating.
I've never seen that before with any other brand.


----------



## Benhider (Mar 1, 2017)

Eneloop


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 10, 2017)

Chargers that can discharge batteries? Sounds like something I'd enjoy!

I used to only purchase Hahnel but those hold memory and don't work unless all batteries are holding the same charge


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 10, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have so many that I purchased a expensive charger which measures capacity so I could toss any which were losing capacity.



Which charger is that?


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 10, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I have so many that I purchased a expensive charger which measures capacity so I could toss any which were losing capacity.
> ...



Yeah, apologize for hijacking the thread, but what's a good charger that helps analyze the batteries?


----------



## tpatana (Mar 10, 2017)

I highly recommend La Crosse 700 or better. They are amazing, do discharge/recharge/refresh, measure capacity etc. I have 2 of those as I have too many eneloops


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 10, 2017)

I've had no problems with eneloops, energizers or the B&H Watson ones. For context I don't use them every day but I have no reason to feel bad about any of them.

Jim


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Mar 10, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> Yeah, apologize for hijacking the thread, but what's a good charger that helps analyze the batteries?



I use one of these, though there's likely much better out there:

http://www.batterylogic.co.uk/technoline/technoline-BL700.asp


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 11, 2017)

I've not ever seen a single thread on CR with as much consensus as this one. I think I know what I'll purchase next for batteries...


----------



## Velo Steve (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a LaCrosse BC-700 charger. It makes me happy every time I use it. I might possibly be a geek, though. I guess it's expensive for a charger, but it's less expensive than a nice UV filter and negligible compared to most other camera gear.

I use Eneloop batteries, sometimes Pro and sometimes regular. I can only agree with what others have already said about them.

Steve


----------



## notapro (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll add to the Eneloop chorus. I use the Pros, no problems ever. I've been using them for around four years or so. For chargers, I use Pearstone, which later got rebranded (?) to Watson. B&H has them.


----------



## GlynH (Mar 12, 2017)

I have the Technoline BC1000 charger and about 30 Eneloop Pro rechargeable batteries and was wondering what setting would be best to charge at?

I'm never usually in a rush to charge them so would be looking for the best setting for optimum power retention and battery longevity.

I see choices for 200mA, 500mA, 700mA and 1000mA when charging 4 batteries and also for 1500mA and 1800mA if charging only two batteries.

I think I know the answer to this even before I asked as the lowest rating will probably be optimum when time is not a priority but thought I'd ask the question and see what you Eneloop experts recommend.

There are four modes of operation according to the manual, Charge, Charge/Test, Discharge & Discharge/Refresh 

As the batteries are brand new & unused which mode should I use the first time around?

And when they are in use which mode then or should I alternate the process?

The intended use will be in Canons Speedlite system including 600EX-RT, ST-E3-RT, MR14-EX II along with some battery operated candles and a couple of soap dispensers that chew through batteries like they are going out of fashion! 

Thanks & kind regards,
-=Glyn=-


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 12, 2017)

Charger Technoline (LaCross in USA)

Batteries Eneloop & Eneloop Pro. The plain vanilla Eneloops have many more recharge cycles, the Pros hold about 20% more capacity.

There are some alternative to Eneloops though. On the following link, someone tested a boat load and posted the results, BUT recharge cycles are another thing entirely.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/CommonAAcomparator.php

Regarding Eneloops.. there are fakes around, DO check up on your source, some are cheap for a reason.

I power my Yongnuo 600s from eneloops and they just work for ever on them.


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 12, 2017)

GlynH said:


> I'm never usually in a rush to charge them so would be looking for the best setting for optimum power retention and battery longevity.
> 
> I see choices for 200mA, 500mA, 700mA and 1000mA when charging 4 batteries and also for 1500mA and 1800mA if charging only two batteries.
> 
> I think I know the answer to this even before I asked as the lowest rating will probably be optimum when time is not a priority but thought I'd ask the question and see what you Eneloop experts recommend.



Always aim for a 4hour recharge time. Faster = bad for the battery, slower = charger can miss the "end-of-charge rate-of-change of charge-voltage" and end up overcharging them (bad for the battery)


----------



## eli452 (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm using the La Crosse Technology BC1000 and the only fault I find in it is that if the battery (eneloops...) is drained the charger will not recognize it. I need to charge it in a simpler charger for 10 min, or so, and then move to the BC1000. Anyone else sees this?


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 12, 2017)

eli452 said:


> I'm using the La Crosse Technology BC1000 and the only fault I find in it is that if the battery (eneloops...) is drained the charger will not recognize it. I need to charge it in a simpler charger for 10 min, or so, and then move to the BC1000. Anyone else sees this?



yes

or you can briefly short a good battery across the terminals of the "dead" battery (+ to +, - to -) which will give the cell a small charge and get it recognised.. the good battery will have about 1.3V on it, the chargers put between 1.3 & 1.5 volts onto the battery, so it's at the safe end.. you won't start a fire or kill the battery or anything.

The charger just wants to see a bit more than some low voltage to "prove" there's a battery present.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 12, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using the La Crosse Technology BC1000 and the only fault I find in it is that if the battery (eneloops...) is drained the charger will not recognize it. I need to charge it in a simpler charger for 10 min, or so, and then move to the BC1000. Anyone else sees this?
> ...



Exactly same for me too, just jump it with another battery for ~5-10 seconds.


----------



## pwp (Mar 12, 2017)

A clone of this thread seems to pop up once or twice a year. But it remains a valuable question. Which AA's?

Over time I've had equally strong performance from Eneloop Pro's and MAHA Powerex. They all get charged in a smart MAHA MH-C801D 8 cell charger. By strong performance I mean decent life from full charge while on a job and also longevity which is measured in years. Honestly I can't split the two. When I get new AA's, I write the month and year on the cell with a Sharpie.

For extended projects or ones where very rapid recycling is a priority, I hook up to an external power source as well. I used to run with expensive, utterly reliable Quantum Turbo T3 batteries but have switched to the remarkably good Godox Propac PB-960's that came with my pair of Godox Witstro AB360 flashes. A $10 cable connects the pack to your Canon Speedlight. It's light, has a belt clip, two power outlets and probably exceeds the performance of the Quantum Turbo T3. 

-pw


----------



## eosuser1234 (Mar 13, 2017)

Eneloops, Eneloop Pros, and Amazon Basics. The amazon are the same as eneloops, made in Japan.


----------



## Talys (Apr 8, 2017)

gjones5252 said:


> I used to buy brand name ones. I have since switched to the amazon brand. They are around 2300-2500mAh.
> I purchase about 30 and they are all still working great after approx 1 year.



I have switched from eneloops to amazon basics too. They are amazingly cheap, and seem to work great.


----------



## Velo Steve (Feb 22, 2018)

Just a late and minor addition concerning reliability. Some of my rechargeable AA batteries are pushing 10 years old now. I have learned this:

1) No Eneloop has ever failed for me, though some test with 10 or 20% less capacity than when new.
2) Another brand (Ray-O-Vac?) did have a few failures, but only after several years - probably 5 or more. This was out of about 24 bought to drive a home-made LED ring flash, and probably not treated very well.

My policy is:

Shooting underwater in a place I may never get back to: nothing but nearly-new Eneloop pros. One set in the flash, one safe and dry.
Fairly serious photo trips: 8 Eneloops, any model (I never need more than 4 at once).
Maybe I'll want the flash today: 4 Eneloops.
Around the house: whatever is handy. They all work.

Admittedly, I'm not a pro. If my income depended on batteries I'd have more backups.


----------



## RGF (Feb 22, 2018)

I use Powerex AA - newer batteries hold 80% of their charger for about a year and are rated 2600 mAmp


----------



## Talys (Feb 22, 2018)

AmazonBasics - the 2400mah high capacity ones. You can get them on subscribe and save for 10% off (if you buy a total quantity of 5 items of anything for that month's subscription).

I have a stupid number of them, more than 100; they work just as well or better as Eneloops, my previous brand of battery. I tried the Amazon ones on Prime Day or some such, when they had a big sale on all AmazonBasics stuff, and found that the flashes with the Hi Capacity AmazonBasics lasted about the same number of flash cycles as Eneloop Pros at 2550 mah. But, they cost less than half the price.

The power retention on them (when you just have them sit on a shelf) is good too.

I use them with 600EX-RT's, both Canon and Yongnuo, and with E3-RT's (where they last a very long time).


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 22, 2018)

I switched from Hahnels to Eneloops and can say that the Eneloops are excellent

No "memory" means not having to ensure all 4 batteries are equally charged when used in my speedlites


----------



## Diko (Sep 26, 2018)

Alex_M said:


> http://www.provideocoalition.com/ikea-batteries-eneloops-disguise/
> 
> I own 40 of them in total. Very happy so far.



I use exactly those as well. And to tell you the truth : No big issue at all. Quite like enloop. Transitioned slowly to the above mentioned LADA. Doing quite well so far for a year or two.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm very happy with Eneloops.


----------



## dick ranez (Feb 10, 2019)

try the "ladda" batteries from IKEA. they're made in the same japanese factory as the panasonic enneloop, are inexpensive and work great. (come in three strengths - 500-1000-2500 and a 4 for $7.00)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2019)

Fujitsu makes eneloops in their FDK plant and rebrands them for Panasonic If you buy Fujitsu branded batteries, you will get made in Japan ones. They usually sell for a higher price. As long as they are made in Japan, they probably come from the FDK plant. it is believed to be the only plant in Japan making them.


----------



## Ashton Lamont (Feb 15, 2019)

I use several dozen Eneloops and have done so for years. They are so reliable and long life that I can't see the point of buying cheaper "me-too" cells.,

They do not last forever though and you won't necessarily know of a cell failure until its too late.

For that reason I have four of the Maha 9000 chargers / testers. Just the normal charging process will highlight a faulty cell and show that screen as "High". Just chuck it away.

I also do a thorough refresh on every cell every few months using the Maha units special features. Each cell takes about 2 days so thats why I have 4 of the chargers :- )

Pete


----------

